# Neurotoxins



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Have you read this? It's long & rambling, and confusing at times, but if scan through it says some interesting things. :http://www.chronicneurotoxins.com/study/fibromyalgiaessay.cfm


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2001)

Nina M.,This is an interesting article. Thanks for posting it. I intend to do some more research on this subject. Strange how one does not think of things or connect them. I was bitten by a tick over 10 years ago. I pulled the thing off in my sleep and had a big ugly sore on my belly for some time after that. It finally went away but I was never tested for Lyme disease.I stopped posting on this board about a year ago but I still come and read occasionally. I have been depressed and battling anxiety and so much pain. All I could do was grouse and vent my spleen so I stopped posting. Nobody needs that!Anyway, "hello" to all.calida


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Calida!It's sooooo good to see one of your posts on the board again. I've missed them. And you certainly did not grouse of bore anyone. You were and still are so helpful whenever anyone needs some suggestions or needs some help "surfing" for info.And.....you're not alone with the depression and anxiety, etc. I've been really bad again-----this whole year with all the different "issues" has stressed me out so much and now with Christmas coming it seems to be getting worse. I put my decorations up, but I don't feel festive. Now I'll have to make it through the Holidays with this "smile" in place when all I really want to do is hide away. Went to the Mall the other day to do some errands and there's all these people with smiley, happy faces; laughing and hugging and holding hands, etc. I just couldn't take it-----I got myself out of there pronto and said forget it!Am I whacko or what? Everyone tells me I have so much to be grateful for and I can't seem to find it?!Take care.Write me when you have a chance and I'll do the same.Karen


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I am glad you came back too calida, and hope it is a sign that you are feeling better, but I am not convinced of that. If you can't find a safe place to gripe here, then where can you gripe? I think that this is half of what these boards are for anyway, to let of a little steam, or spleen as you so gently put it!







Couldn't click on the link, and was too lazy to look in up now. I take it that it has to do with lymes disease, and don't believe I contracted that, but who knows what the link is to fibro. There are so many similar symptoms of several conditions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2001)

Hi Feisty & Moldie,Thanks for the welcome back.Karen, I don't think you're whacko. For a very long time I've found no joy in holiday celebrations (with the possible exception of Thanksgiving) and particularly NOT in Christmas celebrations. Part of this I think is the depression; however, part of it is seeing the world as it actually is. If that isn't depressing, I don't know what is. The emperor really is naked.Moldie,The link is about lyme disease. I've done some looking on the web the past day or two regarding it. Not too encouraged by what I'm seeing. It appears to be another of those "diseases" where the diagnostic tests are not real good (false positives and negatives) and the treatment is very long term and EXPENSIVE. So what's new? LOLLong live the pharmaceutical companies!Speaking of which, did anyone happen to catch Peter Jennings' newscast tonight re: Bristol-Meyers Squibb? Here's a link:Bristol-Meyers Squibb - Glucophage http://www.time.com/time/columnist/novak/a...,182718,00.html It makes me wonder, "just how much money do they have to make to recoup their research cost?"There's no making inroads into these companies. Their lobbies are too strong and their "donations" to the conservative party are too great.Here's another link I found about BMS:Indian manufacturer offers cheap AIDS drugs(dated Feb 7, 2001 and I have not been able to find a follow-up to this story)(Bristol-Meyers Squibb says "Whoa---wait a minute") http://www.canoe.ca/Health0102/07_aids-ap.html I could go on and on...but I spare you. Let's just all go back to watching daytime soaps, "Survivor" and "Who Want's To Be A Millionare". (Blech)Cheers,calida


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2001)

Soooooo.... who's gonna try it?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Welcome back Calida. I have to agree with the Feisty & Moldie's replies that we are glad to see you back on this board. Your input on this board is missed. Now that you're back don't make me put an APB out on you (lol).


----------

